# $16 per Hour



## socalsailor (Jun 7, 2021)

I was told by several ETLs that our store is going to $16 an hour now and we will still get the Holiday Premium of $1 this year. Anyone else’s store getting the raise or is this just our store?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 7, 2021)

i have not heard anything at my store. Costco is paying their folks 16.00 an hour, 1.00 extra pay on sundays & most holidays off.
You can ask your etl when will this raise will take effect, because new hires will get the same pay as you.








						Costco, Walmart lead job pay hikes, perks to lure workers
					

Walmart and Target are among the companies offering incentives, such as more pay and added bonuses, to get people back to work.




					www.foxbusiness.com
				



Scoll down the article. It's says 18.00 an hour.


----------



## rd123 (Jun 7, 2021)

$18 for 2000 workers??! What about rest of them 🙄


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jun 7, 2021)

Individual stores will often increase base pay in order to remain competitive within the area. Happened at my store a few times before the company rolled out their "$15 by 2020" plan a few years ago, which involved base pay increasing at all stores annually over the last few years.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jun 7, 2021)

rd123 said:


> $18 for 2000 workers??! What about rest of them 🙄


What is that, one TM per store? Lol. Just think about that one TM (non-TL) that's been at your store the longest amount of time. That's who they must be talking about!


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jun 7, 2021)

When I heard on the news that Costco and Walmart were both increasing their starting base pay, I wondered if Target would follow suit.  (Wish Target would be more of a leader in this area, but oh well.)


----------



## SigningLady (Jun 7, 2021)

I believe it was stated on another thread that the $18 is starting wage at our DCs, not the stores. Though this article doesn't make that very clear.


----------



## NKG (Jun 7, 2021)

Seriously making me want to come back 😫


----------



## happygoth (Jun 8, 2021)

NKG said:


> Seriously making me want to come back 😫


I thought you were?


----------



## NKG (Jun 8, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I thought you were?


As a glorified Karen


----------



## happygoth (Jun 8, 2021)

NKG said:


> As a glorified Karen


That's alright, I like our Shipt shoppers, you are doing important work!


----------



## NKG (Jun 8, 2021)

happygoth said:


> That's alright, I like our Shipt shoppers, you are doing important work!


You mean God's work


----------



## Poofresh (Jun 12, 2021)

If this is true, all of you people in California deserve it.  Everything is getting too expensive


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 12, 2021)

Poofresh said:


> If this is true, all of you people in California deserve it.  Everything is getting too expensive


Yeah it went to 16$ however not all the districts did in CA


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 16, 2021)

Poofresh said:


> If this is true, all of you people in California deserve it.  Everything is getting too expensive


Not where I am.


----------

